# Non-fiction book promotion question



## Donnam (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm not sure that this is the right thread but I have a question about promoting an ebook on one of the many facebook pages that promote free and 99c books.  I have been told they are  totally spammy and not worth the bother. Has anyone any experience/success/failure self-promoting a new book this way? Thank you


----------



## PiP (Oct 17, 2016)

Donnam said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure that this is the right thread but I have a question about promoting an ebook on one of the many facebook pages that promote free and 99c books.  I have been told they are  totally spammy and not worth the bother. Has anyone any experience/success/failure self-promoting a new book this way? Thank you



I don't know about FB but I buy all my books via Amazon's daily deals when they are reduced to 99c.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 17, 2016)

Donnam said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure that this is the right thread but I have a question about promoting an ebook on one of the many facebook pages that promote free and 99c books.  I have been told they are  totally spammy and not worth the bother. Has anyone any experience/success/failure self-promoting a new book this way? Thank you



I would look closely at the terms of service for offering these deals.  An author friend of mine looked into something like this and the terms were onerous.  I don't recall which particular cut-rate deal this was or I'd give details, but I can ask her on FB about it.  One of the conditions for offering the low price was they wanted ownership rights to derivative works (that's one of the "bundle of rights" in your copyright) and so she didn't go for it.


----------



## Cran (Oct 17, 2016)

Donnam said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure that this is the right thread but I have a question about promoting an ebook on one of the many facebook pages that promote free and 99c books.  I have been told they are  totally spammy and not worth the bother. Has anyone any experience/success/failure self-promoting a new book this way? Thank you


I can't help you definitively about the question, but I can assure you this is the right place to ask it. There is a sub-forum attached to this one for Marketing questions and discussions if you wish to focus more on the self-promotion aspect. The forum mods can assist or advise you on that.

In general terms, there might be spam or scams among the genuine offers - why not? they turn up everywhere else - but that feeling might also be due to the overall flooding of offers and bombardment of ads or notifications.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 17, 2016)

Okay, I FB-chatted with her. She said I could use her name: Rie Sheridan Rose.  This is about the Amazon giveaways, specifically.  She says she has been told that this is standard language, but when she read the terms-of-service, they said something about retaining rights to derivative works.  She remains leery, but stresses that this is something you have to decide for yourself on an individual basis.


----------

